# Unit's identification



## villecour (22 Apr 2006)

I have two older type combat slip-on titles in my collection that I am unable to identify these are:

1 TASS and 1 AFMS, what are these two units ??

Thanks all for your help

Cheers


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2006)

1 TASS = 1 Tactical Aviation Support Squadron

formed in 1987, disbanded in 1996

More infor here: http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/air_reserve/history/post_integration_e.asp


----------



## villecour (22 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the info and the link


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2006)

Can't find anything on 1 AFMS


----------



## Centurian1985 (22 Apr 2006)

Im not sure but 1 AFMS may be an old army field ambulance unit - any medics from the old 1 CBG around to help out?


----------



## Lerch (23 Apr 2006)

I'm just putting words together and I came up with Armed Field Medical Service.

Maybe?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Apr 2006)

Talked to Old Medic today and he came to the conclusion that 1 AFMS is not a Canadian slip on.


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2006)

This is twice this happened to me today so now I`ll repost.

1 AFMS - I googled it and it came out as 1 Aircraft Field Maintenance Sqn.

Centurian - I think you were thinking the old 1 Combat Group Medical Unit when the CMBG`s were called Combat Groups in the 70`s.

MM


----------



## old medic (23 Apr 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Talked to Old Medic today and he came to the conclusion that 1 AFMS is not a Canadian slip on.



I meant not a canadian medical unit


----------



## villecour (23 Apr 2006)

Again, thanks to all for your help to put unit's names on these two titles.

Regards


----------



## Centurian1985 (23 Apr 2006)

Geez, they've changed the names so many times... Hmmm, have I got that wrong?  I thought it was called 1st Canadian Brigade Group in the early 80's, then later to 1 CMBG?


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2006)

You are correct.

MM


----------

